

Startup Leadership Program: Creating a Global Network of Entrepreneurs - chezral
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/23/startup-leadership-program-creating-a-global-network-of-entrepreneurs/

======
chezral
I interviewed the founder of The Startup Leadership Program (now in 7 cities).
He spoke to how the program is different from Techstars and Dogpatch, being
focused on creating a global network of entrepreneurs a la biz school
networks, except for engineers, scientists, etc.

